# And now the Diners!



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 10, 2018)

VIA has issued a media advisory for an announcement to be made later today in New Richmond, Quebec regarding additional fleet renovations....and speculation is it will now be the diners.

Here's a Virtual Tour:

http://envirtuel.com/via_rail/

The tour shows mostly the kitchen area but what you can see of the seating area appears to be booths replacing individual chairs....and that Wine Rack reminds me of what they did in the Prestige Parks!

Work would be done at Rail GD in New Richmond (which is along the route of the former 'Chaleur' to Gaspe)

http://railgd.com/

https://www.newswire.ca/news-releases/media-advisory---via-rail-will-announce-investment-for-train-car-renovation-696243691.html


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 10, 2018)

Too bad about "Booths" replacing the individual Chairs in the Diners, but as with all things now-a-days, the Lawyers and the "Nervous Nellie" Safety Crowd Rules.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 10, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> Too bad about "Booths" replacing the individual Chairs in the Diners, but as with all things now-a-days, the Lawyers and the "Nervous Nellie" Safety Crowd Rules.


How were they ever even allowed to have individual chairs on a train? I get that it's Canada, and that having actual chairs must be nice, but that still always struck me as a pretty bad idea.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Oct 10, 2018)

cpotisch--

If you live in a country where you could be eaten by a polar bear any minute, I think you can handle chairs that might move a bit




.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 10, 2018)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> cpotisch--
> 
> If you live in a country where you could be eaten by a polar bear any minute, I think you can handle chairs that might move a bit
> 
> ...


Priceless!


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Oct 10, 2018)

NS VIA Fan said:


> VIA has issued a media advisory for an announcement to be made later today in New Richmond, Quebec regarding additional fleet renovations....and speculation is it will now be the diners.
> 
> Here's a Virtual Tour:
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 10, 2018)

There used to be chairs in the Amtrak diners before the the steam heated cars were converted to hep.


----------



## JRR (Oct 10, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad about "Booths" replacing the individual Chairs in the Diners, but as with all things now-a-days, the Lawyers and the "Nervous Nellie" Safety Crowd Rules.
> ...


In the bedroom on the Canadian, the two seats are “chairs” which can be moved so you can face in with direction.


----------



## railiner (Oct 10, 2018)

Besides diner's, lounge cars in the heritage era also sometimes contained chairs. Both those, and the ones in the diner, were weighted, and rather hefty...they didn't move around too easily.

But, yes, in the event of an accident, chairs firmly anchored to the floor are considerably safer.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Oct 10, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> Too bad about "Booths" replacing the individual Chairs in the Diners, but as with all things now-a-days, the Lawyers and the "Nervous Nellie" Safety Crowd Rules.


Yeah, I always enjoy getting hit in the head by a flying chair during a derailment.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 10, 2018)

One reason we can't operate our private cars in regular service in the case a private contractor takes over a long distance or corridor train similar to what IPH did in Indiana. Is that our cars have loose seats. Personally I have trouble with it. But come a wreck it's much safer to have things firmly secured to the floor.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 10, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad about "Booths" replacing the individual Chairs in the Diners, but as with all things now-a-days, the Lawyers and the "Nervous Nellie" Safety Crowd Rules.
> ...


Almost all diners had individual seats, the Budd diners for the Canadian were the norm, and were, in fact, pretty much built to the California Zephyr plans and were identical in interior layout to the CZ's.

The requirement to have fixed seating came in after Amtrak in the US, and the diners were retrofitted. It apparently still wasn't a requirement in Canada in 1992 when Via's Budd cars went through an extensive refurbishment when they were HEP'd, as they kept their chairs then.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 10, 2018)

They better not get rid of the etched glass partitions.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 10, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> .......It apparently still wasn't a requirement in Canada in 1992 when Via's Budd cars went through an extensive refurbishment when they were HEP'd, as they kept their chairs then.


The Renaissance Diners on the Ocean have booth seating and the individual chairs in the Prestige Parks have been replaced with sofas.


----------



## railiner (Oct 10, 2018)

Beautiful interior's....not quite like the original furnishing's, but still serve the same function, and look very contemporary.....


----------



## Anderson (Oct 11, 2018)

The Parks also had a seating reduction (in the context of the Prestige product) when that happened. Sigh.


----------

